# New clubs



## shanet1975 (Jul 15, 2010)

I am new to gold and I have inherited a set of king snake irons, a no name driver and a putter. I am looking to fill the bag so to speak. Looking at these

Walter Hagen T3 Square Hybrid - Dick's Sporting Goods

Walter Hagen T3 Round Hybrid - Dick's Sporting Goods

Hard to pass up with that price. Or are these too cheap? Also what is meant by round and square?

Thanks in advance..


----------



## broken tee (Jan 13, 2008)

shanet1975: Welcome to the forum. a few of us have discussed how to buy clubs and the consensus is if the clubs feel right to you and you like them and the price fits your budget then you have "done good son" this is like buying a car. the round or square club I have know idea on that design, but I'm sure someone does I'm still learning how to get passed four letter words.


----------



## Stretch (May 15, 2010)

Hi Shanet,

I am kind of new to golf as well and can help a little. Round and square and the shape of the head and those links show the same pic. What you should do is go there and hold them and swing them to see what appeals to you. They should let you hit a few balls as most have an area you can try out the clubs. I personally didnt like the look or feel of the square clubs and went with the standard round ones when I bought new clubs. If you want more info on my starter set, I will be happy to share.

As for price, thats a pretty good deal especially for a new golfer. I didnt want to spend a ton of money being new to golf so I went with what looked the best, felt the best and what I hit the best that was in my budget. Those should be fine for you for a few years and if you really like golf and play a lot you can upgrade down the road. That was my approach to clubs. Hope I was able to help you and good luck to you with this addictive sport.


----------

